# Freier Terminplaner gesucht



## mini_xs (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Terminplaner. Kenne den MS Outlook Terminplaner sehr gut und eigentlich erfüllt er alle Anforderungen.
Würde aber lieber auf freie Software setzen, da ich mich bereits gegen MS Office und für SOT Office / Open Office entschieden habe.
Der Terminplaner braucht keine Mailfunktion.

Gibt es Planer die dem in Outlook nahe kommen?


Viele Grüße,

Stefan Greif


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. März 2004)

Schau Dir mal Firefox und Thunderbird an. Es gibt einen schönen Terminkalender als Extension, selbstverständlich ist alles kostenlos 

Firefox
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/
Extensions
http://texturizer.net/firefox/extensions/

Thunderbird
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/
Extensions
http://texturizer.net/thunderbird/extensions/

Ich meine die Extension:
CALENDAR
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/screenshot.html


Übrigens, es gibt Firebird auch als DEUTSCHE Zipversion zum testen, die muss man nur entpacken und nicht installieren (man kann allerdings auch nicht viel daran verändern, ist nur zum testen gedacht). Natürlich kann man auch die letze eingedeutschte Installerversion downloaden!
http://firebird.stw.uni-duisburg.de/

Ähnlich ist es bei Thunderbird:
http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/


----------



## mini_xs (19. März 2004)

Ausgezeichnet!
Genau soetwas habe ich mir vorgestellt. Die Calendar extension ist genial.
Hatte den Thunderbird sogar schon mal auf meinem USB Stick wo er auch gute Dienste beim Mailempfang geleistet hat.

Viele Grüße und reichlich Dank,
Stefan


----------



## Wampenseppel (12. Juli 2010)

Suchst du evtl. so einen Terminplaner  hier ... http://www.plan-dein-tag.de   einfache Bedienung und Übersichtlich  lg. Wampenseppel


----------

